

An 'Accordion' of Wood and Glass - dangoldin
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB123872378357585295-lMyQjAxMDI5MzA4NDcwMjQzWj.html

======
smoody
"'My books and my house are my twin legacies,' Mr. Stewart says. 'If I hadn't
commissioned this house, I'm not sure what I would spend the money on.'"

$24 million dollars? I can think of a few things, including education, feeding
starving children around the world, healthcare research, etc. I have no
problem with a man spending every penny he earned to build a house. I only
take issue with the preposterous statement above. I think saving hundreds of
lives, sending hundreds of kids to college, building schools in impoverished
areas, etc. is a much more powerful legacy. And I would argue that the house
is ultimately the architects' legacy and not his.

That said, it is a beautiful home.

------
nutmeg
I looked up the homeowner's calculus book and realized it was the one I used
in college: <http://www.amazon.com/Calculus-James-Stewart/dp/0534359493>

